# Punk protest: Sex Pistols manager's son sets fire to collection



## Hylyx (Nov 27, 2016)

PUNK ROCK AS FUCK.

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-38120496

"Mr Corre, who founded lingerie company Agent Provocateur, has been critical of Punk London's plans to mark 40 years of the sub-culture.

The plans, which include events, gigs and exhibitions, is supported by groups including the Mayor of London, British Library and British Film Institute (BFI).

"Punk was never, never meant to be nostalgic - and you can't learn how to be one at a Museum of London workshop," said Mr Corre on Saturday.

"Punk has become another marketing tool to sell you something you don't need.

"The illusion of an alternative choice. Conformity in another uniform.""


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 28, 2016)

That's pretty cool. Nice to see some people still have morals. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## cyberjock (Nov 28, 2016)

Seems kinda lame that a manager's son would try make claim to what's punkk and what isn't. Even the members of Sex Pistols think it was kinda hokey.

Besides we all know the Sex Pistols were created by MI-5


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 29, 2016)

Huh. Well that's an unexpected outcome.


----------



## etpyh (Nov 29, 2016)

Sex Pistols were a casted boygroup, nothing punk about that either. If people want to celebrate 40 years of punk why the fuck not.


----------



## deleted user (Nov 30, 2016)

Fuck the sex pistols


----------

